

The Future of the Recording Industry - JRM
http://mattmaroon.com/?p=293

======
colortone
Borrrr-ing.

Also, this will get you NOWHERE:

"You can abuse artists on touring contracts as badly as you do on recording.
You graduated from Harvard, they dropped out junior year of high school in
Detroit. You can do this."

What an asshole!

Nearly all talented musicians are WICKEDLY INTELLECTUAL. Music ain't easy,
jack.

Also:

Lefsetz.com/wordpress

particularly:
[http://lefsetz.com/wordpress/index.php/archives/2007/11/11/3...](http://lefsetz.com/wordpress/index.php/archives/2007/11/11/360-deals/)

and

[http://lefsetz.com/wordpress/index.php/archives/2007/11/12/g...](http://lefsetz.com/wordpress/index.php/archives/2007/11/12/getting-
paid/)

Mike Masnick at Techdirt has been saying all this for nearly a decade.

Blah blah.

------
muerdeme
Within the last couple of years, Clap Your Hands Say Yeah! has proven that the
internet is a viable marketing environment without involving the radio
juggernaut. Within the first two years of their existence, they had sold
90,000 copies of their debut album by dealing with distribution companies
directly. However, CYHSY! is still an extreme phenomenon. I think the key to
the future of music is making it more efficient for bands to follow this path.
Myspace is cool for bands who don't have the time to make their own website
and want to stream some free stuff to fans, but it really sucks for finding
new music. Last.fm is a step in the right direction, but for whatever reason I
don't enjoy using it for anything but the charts.

------
nanijoe
Its not really true that people will not pay for what they can get for free.
If it is a lot more convenient to pay a small amount of money than to find
something for free, I think most people will choose to pay.

~~~
rms
That's true. I used allofmp3 for my music before Oink came around. $1-2 was
perfectly reasonable to pay for an album in my preferred non-DRM format.
However, in the post Oink era, it is much easier and more convienient to not
pay for music. I don't think the RIAA will ever come up with a solution more
convenient than Oink and its successors.

------
cratuki
My startup is focussed on this industry. I have a profit model, and the system
is compatible with copyright law but does not leverage copyright. I've taken
much longer to get it off the ground than it should have because I work far
more effectively in a team and haven't located the right partner yet. If
anyone wants to talk and has residency in London or Australia then get in
touch.

------
rms
The Courtney Love speech referenced was plagiarized from this essay by In
Utero producer Steve Albini. <http://www.negativland.com/albini.html>

~~~
mattmaroon
After reading I wouldn't quite call it plagiarism, but it definitely has a lot
of the same ideas.

